# Happy Birthday HOLOCRON!



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope it was a good one  Lucky you to be under 30 still!


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Under 30?!!!! Are you allowed to go outside by yourself?

Sigh....


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

haha thanks guys! I know under 30, but man I feel so old.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL! Happy birthday Holos ^^


----------

